
Keyringless GnuPG - zdw
https://nullprogram.com/blog/2019/08/09/
======
Mic92
I once built a simple interface around golang's implementation of pgp
(golang.org/x/crypto/openpgp).

It does not require any database and just take three arguments:

$ ./pgp-verify USAGE: ./pgp-verify file signature publickeyring

It will also exit with 0 on success and 1 on failure, which makes it straight-
forward to use in scripting.

~~~
Mic92
Here is the link :) [https://github.com/Mic92/pgp-
verify](https://github.com/Mic92/pgp-verify)

